# New appreciation for farmers!!



## chazhk (Apr 17, 2016)

About three weeks ago I came across this site by accident. I was looking for tractor reviews and found one listed on this forum so I pulled up the site and man has it been an eye opener! I, like most people, never had a clue what you guys deal with on a daily basis; how hard you work, the problems you face such as weather, market pricing, and equipment issues just to name a few.

I drive down the highway or a country road and look at farms where crops are grown or hay fields or both. I"m always amazed at how straight the rows are and how manicured it all looks, but that is about as far as my mind would take me...probably like most folks driving down the road. I'll never forget the first time I saw a round bale. Many years ago my dad, uncle and I were coming back from a work trip at the deer lease. I said "look at that...round hay bales"! My uncle in all his infinite wisdom says "yeah, but the government outlawed those round bales, they say those cows aren't getting a square meal...". Yeah I know...and believe me he has more jokes where that one came from. Sometimes those trips could get pretty long!

After reading so many of your posts I now have a much greater appreciation for you and what you do. I was raised just outside of Houston; we've had a ranch in south Texas since 1973 and leased the land to a cattle rancher for years so we saw some of the farming he did to support his cattle but that's about as close to the subject as I've been.

I posted a question asking for input on a new tractor and you guys were awesome with your responses and willingness to help! Once the decision on a tractor was made I then turned my attention to other subjects. I've been blown away by how much so many of you know when it comes to your profession, machinery... all types, and how to repair them when things go wrong. Honestly, if I have a tractor problem I call my local John Deere dealer; they make a "house call" take care of the problem and go home. If they ever go out of business I'm doomed...You guys.....no way! You're going to find a way to handle the situation...If you don't have the answer you have friends around you that do. I admire that greatly!

Now, reading these forums to me are like reading a good book, its the first thing I look at in the morning and the last thing I read before going to bed. Farmers and ranchers really are the life blood of this country. So many people have no clue! May God richly bless you all!!

Chaz


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Thank you,

Ralph


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

Thank you for this post, I think sometimes we become cynical and believe that we're a group of outsiders whom no one understands. It feels good to know that someone appreciates us!


----------



## chazhk (Apr 17, 2016)

I know this ol' boy does, as do my sons. One owned a Farm and Ranch supply store and he lived and died everyday with you guys. He's in the Real Estate business now.

You're very welcome Ralph!


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

Hey thanks...

I guess if I have any issues its that it seems everything is a science now where as thirty years ago you just fed your animals as best you could and sold them when they were plump. Now everyone wants to know how, why, where, when and yes...if you feed your animals. Most of the time after explaining a few principals, people realize you do something for a very good reason; even the ones pretty set on some new niche ways of farming.

The other issue I have is that it seems there are tons of people and organizations who claim they want to help farmers, but no one but us is actually doing the work. I always get a kick out of those that say modern agriculture is failing, but I do not see that at all. The actual true farmers in this country is a half a percent (1 out of 200 people) so how can 1/2 of a percent feeding the 99-1/2% of the population be considered a failure?

But as my Uncle once said as we had just finished up chopping grass silage for the day and looking over the valleys and hills, he said, *"You know, when it is all said and done, and the coffin goes in the ground, it is the farmer who is the richest man of all."* When you calculate all the money in equipment, land, livestock and infrastructure the statement is sound, be he was not talking about money. As a farmer, I live a very rich life, it is just a shame by brother and sister squandered what they had for what they have now...


----------



## chazhk (Apr 17, 2016)

Yeah RuttedField, like I said, the rest of us don't have a clue as to what it takes to make it all happen. This forum has given me a whole new perspective on farming and farmers. We have friends in Kansas that have a huge farming operation; wheat, corn, and I'm not sure what else but we've been planning to go up for a visit. After spending hours being amazed by what I read here I'm really anxious to head up there now! Thanks for chiming in!


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

Actually the thanks goes to you. In some ways I was whining, but it is always good to be encouraged. That is what I try to do in life. So many knock people down...and I have done it myself too often, but I am trying to do better in that and encourage people. It seems you are of a likewise mindset.

You have my respect!


----------



## chazhk (Apr 17, 2016)

Thanks, you guys are good folk....


----------

